# Burle's forks and Y's for turning



## sb47 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi! I’m in the firewood business and I have lots of oak burl wood Y’s and forks that might be good for turning. My question is how do I cut these pieces so that turners can get the size and parts of the wood there looking for.
Or should I just leave them in big chunks so that they can cut it the way they want it?

Thanks Dennis


----------



## rb142 (Aug 8, 2011)

Leave them in chunks and let the turners cut them the way they want.

Usually with crotches, you want to split them lengthwise, through both of the piths. That usually results in the best figure. But it is different for every piece and most turners want to have the choice.


----------



## sb47 (Aug 9, 2011)

Ok thanks

Dennis


----------

